# Medicare denial for 36415



## jeaner54175@yahoo.com (Sep 18, 2014)

I am new to coding and I would like some direction with this question. We have been billing cpt code 36415 for our labs (83036, 80061,80053, etc...) and it is not being paid. I have found out through the forum that Medicare doesn't reimburse for it when it submitted with certain codes. When other coders/billers see this on an encounter do you remove it or leave it and send it through to see if they will reimburse? I would like to remove knowing it's not going to be paid. Please advise.

Thank you,
Lisa Nieft - CPC-A


----------



## erjones147 (Sep 19, 2014)

We get paid every time on 36415 - a whopping $3, minus 6 cents for sequestration

One reason you may not be getting paid is if you are trying to bill 36415 (venipuncture) for an 83036 (fingerstick-type lab)

Also, I have heard that some states/Medicare jurisdictions will not pay 36415 for FNPs working off their own NPI


----------

